# How to move to Berlin from Australia?- Web based business!



## Mumbles (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I am an Australian Citizen and have always dreamt of living in Europe to be closer to all the things I truely enjoy. I have had much difficulty finding a location in where it would meet my expectations, however recently I visited Berlin, and instantly fell in love with this beautiful city!
My question is what are some of the basic requirements before moving here? I run a web based business which generates sufficient and stable income, so it does not matter where I am located as long as I have wifi LOL. Do I require a certain amount in savings? What is the process based on my business??
I look forward to any replies and thank you in advance 
Mumbles


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Unless you have EU citizenship, the short answer is no, unfortunately, you cannot move to Germany exclusively to live off income from working remotely, or a web-based business. You need to be working (i.e. have a job in Germany, and have been granted a work permit for this job if you're non-EU) or studying or be married to an EU/EEA citizen.


----------



## Mumbles (Mar 22, 2016)

What about working as a freelancer I read somewhere that this is possible based on the fact that you pay german taxes on the income?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Mumbles said:


> What about working as a freelancer I read somewhere that this is possible based on the fact that you pay german taxes on the income?


No, the freelancer visa is intended for anyone self-employed who has *local* clients. If you had projects in Berlin you could supplement your income with offshore work, paying taxes on that of course, but unless you get very lucky offshore alone is not enough for the visa. 

Rules here:

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/305249/en/

Note particularly "a residence permit can be issued to a foreigner for practicing a self-employed occupation if there is an economic interest or a regional need" - in other words, it's intended for you to have a local connection to the economy, not to camp in Berlin while working remotely.


----------

